# Todays find!



## srs64 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ran across this walnut today, 3 slabs are 2thick x 16ish wide x 105 inch long, the tapered piece is 1 inch thick
The dark spots are test spots we rubbed linseed oil on to get a idea of the colors. The are 98% dryed no end cracking, the one has a knot line on both ends but the color is sweet! took with my phone so nuf said there!

I took 220 sand paper and sanded the lil cut off and hit it with hut satin stick wax and buffing wheel.

might cut some blanks and post them and see if any one might want some!

Sherm


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 7, 2013)

Cool.  At 2" thick, you have some bottle stopper / spindle blank material too.


----------



## srs64 (Sep 7, 2013)

yes indeed
spindles? as in like stair rail spindles??


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 7, 2013)

srs64 said:


> yes indeed
> spindles? as in like stair rail spindles??



My understanding is that can you call anything long(ish) 'spindle stock'.    Any turning with the grain running parallel to the lathe bed is spindle turning.   

Many suppliers sell spindles.  That way the purchaser could use them as needed - table, chair legs, calls, cut down for stoppers, pen blanks, tops, whatever.  

I like 'spindles' because they give me the flexibility to make what I want.  

Once it's a pen blank, that's about all it can be (besides seam ripper etc)


----------

